# كيف يمكننا مكافحة الطيور في المطارات



## لذة العيش (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوتي
ما هي الوسيلة المفضلة لمكافحة الطيور وأسرابها في المطارات
وشكراً لتعاونكم


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

على أي أنواع من الطيور تريد " المكافحة "...
على فكرة فهو موضوع يتعلق بالبيئة أوبالأحري من البيئة أرجو طرحه في Environmental Engineering أو دخول مهندسين الصحه والسلامه البيئه ومهندسين الحفر فقط

شكرا
مصطفى


----------



## virtualknight (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكن يمكن الاجابة بشيء مختصر بغض النظر عن كون الموضوع في مكانه الصحيح ام لا.


----------



## bahloulcom (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يتم مقاومة الطيور فى المطارات عن طريق اجهزة مدافع صوتية تعمل بؤقت وبغاز البربان وهى أمنة جدا يمكن فيها التحكم فى عدد الطلقات وقوة الضرية وطبعا دى ألمانية الصنع ولدى دراسة ألمانية لاستخدامها فى المطارات الحربية والمدنية ولكم الشكر 

نحن المستوردين والوكلاء الوحيدون لاجهزة ومدافع مقاومة الطيور ألمانى الصنع أتوماتيكيا ومذودة بتايمر وبدون وتعمل بالغاز البوتجاز (البروبان) للاستعلام 0020116662545 
0020107520075


----------

